# Suggestions For Cube Of Wheat



## sponge (3/2/12)

Hey everyone,

Hope this final working day of the week is treating you all fairly well...

I am just about to (tomorrow) keg an APA i have fermenting in the fridge atm, so will have some free space to start another over the weekend.

I have a cube of 50/50 wheat/pils FWH'ed to 18 IBU that I am thinking about fermenting

I am just wondering if people have any suggestions on what to do with it?

I was thinking of one of three options, but am open for more suggestions

1. Since I'm not the biggest fan of Belgium/German wheats (I don't mind a schooey every so often, not enough to warrant a keg though - plus the ester flavour seems to mellow quite quickly if not drank early) and have had the mrs and a few mates request I make a fruit beer at some stage, I was thinking of just fermenting with a pack of wb-06 i have in the fridge, then racking onto a kilo or two of frozen strawberries/raspberries to make a bit of a fruit wheat beer for a bit of a change.

2. Do a mini boil of some NS (or similar) for a bit of flavour and aroma and fermenting with an american ale yeast for an american style wheat - similar to a hoppy whale ale

3. ferment as is with an american yeast as is for a summer quaffer


Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do with it? 


The best answer wins themselves a friendly hand shake



Sponge


----------



## brettprevans (3/2/12)

if your making a fruit wheat then it doesnt really matter what yeast you use as your not chasing german (bananna/clove) or belgian (ester) flavours. so use US05 or wb-06. i think i used wb-06 in my strawberry wheat.

you could throw funk yeast at it like roselare(w3763PC), or true berlinner yeast (w3191PC) or ffarmhouse (w3726pc) and make a not-true-to-style berlinner or similar for the rest of summer. althought if u dont have those yeasts that could be difficult for you to do tomorrow.

nothing wrong with your option 2 either. although what hops did you use in the boil? make sure they meld well


----------



## Nick JD (3/2/12)

Wyeast 1214. 

I currently have a keg of what I like to call Chimay's Weizen in the fridge and it shits all over the weizens I've made with proper weizen yeasts. HEAPS of banana and bubblegum, and a wicked tartness.

The other thing is the esters aren't fading. If anything they seem to be getting stronger.

I will only use 1214 for weizens from now on. Have a feeling Schneider's strain might be a abbey yeast.


----------



## sponge (3/2/12)

For the hops I just used some Stella flowers I had in the freezer, but I dont think they have imparted too much flavour into the brew so I think most fruity hops would be able to meld well enough with it.

If I went down the fruit beer path, I wouldnt be after too much in the way of esters and whatnot, so wb06 kept low-ish could be an option. The wyeast 1214 would definitely make for a nice twist on the old faithful so I may have to get my hands on some and do something similar at a later stage, just because I dont think Ill be able to get any on short demand. 

Then again, I've also got a cube of BIPA that I could always put down instead, although with the keg fridge (only have space for 2 kegs in it so a little limited with variety) I will have an APA and a porter in there so thats why I was leaning towards using the wheat cube for something a little different.

Ill probably end up going with option 1 or 2 for now, and may just have to see how the weekend goes as to which one I decide on and if theres any cheap jamming strawberries at the fruit market

Definitely have to try the 1214 in a wheat though. Sounds like a winner for sure.



Sponge


----------



## sponge (15/2/12)

Would it be a sin to chuck a saison yeast, either 3724 or 3711 with this and still go ahead with racking it onto some berries (whatever is in abundance when I go looking) and then re-use the yeast from the primary FV for a saison after its finished?

Just thinking that the tartness of the saison yeast might complement either strawberries, raspberries or sour cherries as a wheat/saison hybrid type thing.

Definitely open to any criticism/feedback on the idea though.



Sponge


----------



## sponge (16/2/12)

Shameless little bump as I plan on getting some berries this weekend.


Cheers,

Sponge


----------



## sponge (22/2/12)

1kg frozen raspberries have been purchased, along with a pack of 3711

I decided not to put this down on the weekend as I havent finished CC'ing the beer in the fermenting fridge atm and was keen to start the yeast off at around 18-19, then remove it from the fridge and come to ambient temperature in the brew dungeon which is around 22'C after a couple of days. For the saison im re-using the yeast with afterwards (before the raspberry addition of course) ill just leave that at ambient and let it get a few more fruity esters from the warmer start. 

Either way, im hoping the raspberry wheat/saison idea all goes alright as ill be using some of these bottles as gifts coming up in the next 6 months. Might have to set aside one for feedback from some IBU guys if it turns out at least drinkable.


Cheers,

Sponge


----------



## bconnery (22/2/12)

A little late for your original question re the saison yeast and fruit plan but in my book the answer is no, it wouldn't be a sin. 
3711 goes with anything!!
At 18-19 and then 22 ish it might not finish as low as it will at higher temps but I've used that in a stout and a bitter in the past to good effect. 

A wheat grain bill, 3711 and some berries will make a very nice beer I think!


----------



## winkle (22/2/12)

bconnery said:


> A little late for your original question re the saison yeast and fruit plan but in my book the answer is no, it wouldn't be a sin.
> 3711 goes with anything!!
> At 18-19 and then 22 ish it might not finish as low as it will at higher temps but I've used that in a stout and a bitter in the past to good effect.
> 
> A wheat grain bill, 3711 and some berries will make a very nice beer I think!


 +1 it will be good.


----------



## sponge (22/2/12)

Cheers for the replies fellas.

Would you suggest just letting it go at ambient the entire time then? Im thinking that the tart and sour esters produced by the 3711 would go well with the raspberry and wheat tartness and as you say, may not drop as much as the yeast is known for starting off lower.

I'm pretty sure itll be going somewhere between 21-23 the entire time if it was left at ambient since its out of direct sunlight and nicely insulated by concrete/bricks down there. Id be thinking the yeast flavours wouldnt harm the brew too much by starting out at those temps...


Sponge


----------



## winkle (22/2/12)

sponge said:


> Cheers for the replies fellas.
> 
> Would you suggest just letting it go at ambient the entire time then? Im thinking that the tart and sour esters produced by the 3711 would go well with the raspberry and wheat tartness and as you say, may not drop as much as the yeast is known for starting off lower.
> 
> ...


Ambiet will be fine.


----------

